# If locomotives have a penis, how much is big a locomotive penis?



## micole66 (Jan 22, 2021)

Vote please!!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 22, 2021)

Smol pp


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 22, 2021)

That depends, if it is measured to the scale of the planet Earth then it's pretty tiny.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 22, 2021)

What the heck is going on here? Lol
XD


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm shocked by the fact that you just opened a pp thread when no one was seen alive doing this, for like.. eternity...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 22, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> What the heck is going on here? Lol
> XD


Please. Don't ask questions. Just go with it and laugh at the absurdity of it. :>

As for the question itself tho..

I'd say a size fitting the locomotive. Just please, no Thomas the Tank Engine pics. Seen way, way too many pics from the horrors of the internet to ever look at that cartoon ever again.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 22, 2021)

Get help


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 22, 2021)

what the fuck?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 22, 2021)

That'a a good question. Let's go ask a train to find out.

So Thomas-


----------



## Punji (Jan 22, 2021)

Huge penis for sure. So big that it thumps against every board on the tracks.

It sucks to be a train.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 22, 2021)

Punji said:


> Huge penis for sure. So big that it thumps against every board on the tracks.
> 
> It sucks to be a train.


Train pain.

This is why Thomas was made child friendly. Reality would be awful.


----------

